# new pup



## Anglwnd (Jun 15, 2007)

I am new to the list and new to Havanese. I just purchased my first Hav from Wepraze kennels in Forest Hill Md. I am now looking for a male to complement her. What a search to find the right show puppy. The new girl is Angelwind Mystique by Wepraze, call name Misty. All of you on this list seem to be so thrilled with your Havs. I have had poodles for years and am tired of clipping, scissoring etc. This will be great since we spend our lap time with some brusing and she loves it. Any suggestions would be welcome. I am happy to be a part of this forum. Maybe I'll see you at the shows with Misty. She is now 4 months and black Irish Pied.
Cheryl


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Cheryl,

Welcome to the list. We always love to see pictures of our beautiful Havs! Be sure and post them when you can.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck in the shows. Pictures please!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck and dont for get to take pictures and Lots of them


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheryl, welcome to the forum. You sure will get a lot of information!! Can we see some pictures soon?? We LOVE pictures!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheryl & Misty,

Welcome to the list!!! I love how flashy the irish pieds are! What a fun time of year to have a new puppy too!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Cheryl and Misty!:welcome: :welcome:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Welcome*

Very Nice to Have you both onboard the Havanese Forum. we look forward to many discussions and pics of your progress.

Welcome...:whoo: :whoo:

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, Cheryl & Misty!:welcome:

~Leslie & Shadow


----------



## Anglwnd (Jun 15, 2007)

*picturea*

Thank you all for such a warm welcome. I will post pics of Misty as soon as I figure out how. I am still learning how to navigate this site. I can see that I am just going to love this group!! Thanks all
Cheryl and Misty.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome ..
We just met a poodle yesterday I must say he was a charming intelligent dog .. 
You will notice quite a difference with the Havanese - they are unique ..
Love to do the neck and roll ,run like heck and their paper shredding ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome!!:welcome: You will love it here. Great people & great info!! We are so happy your here. :clap2: 
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Cheryl and Misty and welcome aboard!!! 

Good luck to both of you in your first show and we can't wait to see Misty's pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Cheryl & Misty!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Welcome Aboard!*

Trisheace:


----------

